# Taurine a must with Clen?



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

researching a clen cycle and came across a few articles stating when cycling clen, a dose of 3-5g taurine is an absolute must?

what do you guys reckon on that?


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

I didnt use taurine when I used clen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Never used it myself on clen


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

sorted lads cheers


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I didnt use taurine either. Was on 120mcg ed. Did have one set of cramps in my abs but my guess was becauae i hadnt drunk much water that day and i was doing some crazy ab excersices (and rarely work abs anyway)


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to use it. I was crippled by cramps in my legs and feet until I took it!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

on clen again now and the first 2 days the cramps are wicked and everywhere!!

Upped dose to 160mcg and fine now, get a slight tingle sometimes but never develops in to full cramp.

I add taurine for first few days and plenty of water


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

never used to but this time even with loads of water i was still getting really bad cramping pains, added 1000mg of taurine and it was fine. for the sake of £3 it costs for taurine its worth it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> I had to use it. I was crippled by cramps in my legs and feet until I took it!


I had it in my neck and abs the other day and never been in pain like it. Even hurt the next day


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It depends on what CV I do, anything on a incline I will get cramps big time in calves when on clen, a teaspoon of taurine ed does help, but not a miracle worker for me!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Conscript said:


> It depends on what CV I do, anything on a incline I will get cramps big time in calves when on clen, a teaspoon of taurine ed does help, but not a miracle worker for me!


CV??

I've found T3, clen and tren to be much more effective :tongue:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes defo..

small teaspoon twice a day is a must for me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah I def do taurine with clen, anything above 160mcg and I get wicked cramps. wife manages 240mcg.. no cramps and no taurine required...

if you get cramps then the taurine helps. if you dont get them, then dont bother..


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Never used taurine.

Only potentially helps prevents cramps, and the only cramps i get are either my jaw or my lats when wiping my asre. (awful kind of cramp)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Got a ton of taurine here anyway


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Got a ton of taurine here anyway


Just carry it in your pocket for when you go to the sh1tter...


----------

